# Disney is now charging $14 per day for parking, and Universal always follows suit



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 7, 2009)

That's a shocker to me, when the economy is down and Disney seems to be offering everything under the sun to get people into the parks.  

With the annual pass, we get free parking, which is getting more valuable all the time.  If we go just 20 days in the year, that is a savings of $280 on parking.  Of course we stay at DVC much of the time and get free parking anyway, so that takes away from the value a bit.


----------



## sjuhawk_jd (Oct 7, 2009)

rickandcindy23 said:


> That's a shocker to me, when the economy is down and Disney seems to be offering everything under the sun to get people into the parks.
> 
> With the annual pass, we get free parking, which is getting more valuable all the time.  If we go just 20 days in the year, that is a savings of $280 on parking.  Of course we stay at DVC much of the time and get free parking anyway, so that takes away from the value a bit.



Money to run the operations has to come from somewhere! This is creative marketing, nickel and dime (but give the dollar away!)


----------



## BevL (Oct 7, 2009)

At least it's user pay although there aren't many options unless you're saying on site.


----------



## bnoble (Oct 7, 2009)

It makes perfect sense.  Attendance is flat, but discretionary per-capita spending is down.  How do you respond?  Increase the "non-discretionary" costs.  They raised ticket prices in August.  This is just in the same line.


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 7, 2009)

I think they are doing this in hopes that it will make more people select on site accomodations vs off. More people on site and captive to Disney, the better it is for them :ignore:


----------



## Talent312 (Oct 7, 2009)

At least we don't have to pay them to check our luggage! 
Maybe I could use one of those jet back-packs to fly myself in.


----------



## spatenfloot (Oct 7, 2009)

All the parks are getting expensive for parking, including Seaworld.

I have an annual pass for Universal. The free parking and store/restaurant discounts more than pay for the annual renewal.


----------



## carl2591 (Oct 11, 2009)

if you stay at HGVC at Seaworld you can walk, bike or go take the I-rideTrolley for a $1.25 per person.. kids under 12 free with adult.  You can park at the Premuim outlet mall and ride in from there.. It not the fastest but a fun way to move around the I-drive, universal blvd area. 

i just hate paying more fees on top of already expensive tickets like to disney..

most years we do universal, or sea world, bush gardens ...


----------



## chriskre (Oct 11, 2009)

There are ways around this but you have to be creative.  I won't post it here because I always get slammed when I do, but if you want to know how, PM me.


----------



## Carl D (Oct 12, 2009)

chriskre said:


> There are ways around this but you have to be creative.  I won't post it here because I always get slammed when I do, but if you want to know how, PM me.


Yup... Because it's cheating and stealing.


----------



## chriskre (Oct 12, 2009)

Carl D said:


> Yup... Because it's cheating and stealing.



Here we go....

Carl, I own at DVC just like you do but I also go for day trips to my "Home".
It is not stealing.  Don't they say "Welcome Home"?  They do to me.

I don't pay for parking at my home and it shouldn't be necessary at my home away from home either.  I have day privileges at my local beach timeshare and they never charge me for parking either.  It's a courtesy extended to owners.  

Disney is stealing from us by charging owners for parking on day trips.  

Anyway that's the way I see it.  I know you don't so pay the $14.  Trust me they make enough on us Florida seasonal passholders to offset the $14 in parking.  I spend way more than that in one day visiting the parks.  :ignore:


----------



## timeos2 (Oct 12, 2009)

*If the cost isn't enough to drive you away the waste of time will*



chriskre said:


> There are ways around this but you have to be creative.  I won't post it here because I always get slammed when I do, but if you want to know how, PM me.



It wasn't ALL that long ago that the day at the parks was only twice that amount.  What a rip off for what has to be THE worst waste of space and time (done on purpose I'm sure to minimize the payees time in the parks) known. The parking garages and easy walk/moving sidewalk access at Universal is such a superior way to handle things that I'm surprised Disney hasn't added that or replaced some surface parking with that much better system. The monorail is of course almost a great ride in itself but it doesn't serve the parking areas - only the hotels, TTC and some parks. And yes, be creative folks, you don't have to be ripped off (and it's not just by avoiding Disney by visiting Universal parks & City Walk - but that's a great way to start!).


----------



## Miss Marty (Oct 12, 2009)

*Valet Parking is offered at all of the Disney Deluxe Resorts*

*
Starting 10/11/2009*


*Valet Parking will now cost $12.00.*


*If your car was parked before the change you will be 
charged the old price. ($10.00 daily fee for this service.)


*Valet Parking is FREE for the following:*


Disney Vacation Club (DVC) Members parking at a DVC resort which offers valet parking. Either the DVC Member card or Resort ID indicating that the guest is a DVC Member is required as proof 

Disney Dining Experience cardholders with an Advance Dining 
Reservation at the resort where they are valet parking 

All guests who a current handicap license plate/tag 

Valet Parking is free for guests with Disabilities.  
You must have the proper vehicle permit.

*Tipping* is appropriate and customary for valet parking.


----------



## Carl D (Oct 12, 2009)

chriskre said:


> Here we go....
> 
> Carl, I own at DVC just like you do but I also go for day trips to my "Home".
> It is not stealing.  Don't they say "Welcome Home"?  They do to me.
> ...


But Disney does not offer day privileges. Even if they did, you're offering the info to non DVC Members, so that argument doesn't hold water.
You can spin it anyway you want, but you even said "There are ways around this but you have to be creative."
Keep telling yourself it's okay... 

Look, I really don't care if someone wants to cheat the system. The fact that you're cheating honestly doesn't bother me.. -- BUT.. You're doing it at my expense!! Not dollar-wise, but I often can't get a parking spot when I need one. That's truly the only reason I give a hoot about this.


----------



## Carl D (Oct 12, 2009)

Marty Giggard said:


> *
> Starting 10/11/2009*
> 
> 
> ...


*This changed on the 11th. 
Valet parking is no longer free for DVC Members.*


----------



## Carl D (Oct 12, 2009)

timeos2 said:


> It wasn't ALL that long ago that the day at the parks was only twice that amount.  What a rip off for what has to be THE worst waste of space and time (done on purpose I'm sure to minimize the payees time in the parks) known. The parking garages and easy walk/moving sidewalk access at Universal is such a superior way to handle things that I'm surprised Disney hasn't added that or replaced some surface parking with that much better system. The monorail is of course almost a great ride in itself but it doesn't serve the parking areas - only the hotels, TTC and some parks. And yes, be creative folks, you don't have to be ripped off (and it's not just by avoiding Disney by visiting Universal parks & City Walk - but that's a great way to start!).


In my opinion parking garages are only efficient if you don't have enough land to build parking lots.
The tram system at WDW is very good, and there isn't much walking at all at any WDW theme park.
In addition, parking garages are a visual eyesore in my opinion.


----------



## chriskre (Oct 12, 2009)

Carl D said:


> But Disney does not offer day privileges. Even if they did, you're offering the info to non DVC Members, so that argument doesn't hold water.
> You can spin it anyway you want, but you even said "There are ways around this but you have to be creative."
> Keep telling yourself it's okay...
> 
> Look, I really don't care if someone wants to cheat the system. The fact that you're cheating honestly doesn't bother me.. -- BUT.. You're doing it at my expense!! Not dollar-wise, but I often can't get a parking spot when I need one. That's truly the only reason I give a hoot about this.



A seasonal pass is a day privilege.  They want me there or they wouldn't sell us the pass.  At least that's how I see it.  And yes forums exist for people to become creative in their thinking.  I'm sure you've learned some tricks of your own too which obviously you don't care to share.  :ignore:


----------



## chriskre (Oct 12, 2009)

Carl D said:


> *This changed on the 11th.
> Valet parking is no longer free for DVC Members.*



Further proof that they are causing member and non members to be more creative.  They keep eroding the member benefits so we will just have to take them back one way or another.


----------



## Miss Marty (Oct 12, 2009)

*Disney*

*
Disney Parking Information*

http://www.wdwinfo.com/wdwinfo/Parking.htm


----------



## Carl D (Oct 12, 2009)

Marty Giggard said:


> *
> Disney Parking Information*
> 
> http://www.wdwinfo.com/wdwinfo/Parking.htm


That's not official. Trust me, it's no longer free. The news broke the day before yesterday.


----------



## Carl D (Oct 12, 2009)

chriskre said:


> A seasonal pass is a day privilege.  They want me there or they wouldn't sell us the pass.  At least that's how I see it.  And yes forums exist for people to become creative in their thinking.  I'm sure you've learned some tricks of your own too which obviously you don't care to share.  :ignore:


Not sure exactly what seasonal pass you're referring too. A Florida resident seasonal pass? If so, and they don't include parking,,.. I don't really see your point here, but maybe I'm missing something??

I have learned tricks, but I play within the set rules.


----------



## Carl D (Oct 12, 2009)

chriskre said:


> Further proof that they are causing member and non members to be more creative.  They keep eroding the member benefits so we will just have to take them back one way or another.


I agree that it's a raw deal, and one that will directly affect me. 
That said, they are not "cheating", they are playing by the rules.

It sounds like you're saying it's okay to steal from a store if they raise the prices beyond your liking??


----------



## Carl D (Oct 12, 2009)

Thread about the valet not being free for members:

http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2305423


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 12, 2009)

Owning an annual pass still gives us free parking.   I love that annual pass and wouldn't go without it.


----------



## Colorado Belle (Oct 12, 2009)

I am philosophically opposed to paying parking fees anywhere.

I often used the valet parking when I stayed at my home resort BWV and I'm angry that DVC changed the perk without any advance notice to members. The DVC line is that once they outsourced the valet parking that at contract renewal the terms changed. I believe that the valets will lose on this because very few DVC members will both PAY and TIP for the service: they may pay the $12, but then won't tip is my guess.  

Anyone who stays onsite gets free parking to the theme parks as does annual passholders. I have a seasonal annual pass and I don't understand why this wouldn't come with the same parking privileges but it doesn't. But I'm rarely a day visitor, so so far I haven't had to pay for parking.

There ARE ways to get around the charge that aren't cheating becasue they are still within the rules. For example, a TIW card gets you valet parking with an advanceed dining reservation. So if you eat at a Disney resort, you can valet park there for free and then go to the parks and return and pick up your car. there is nothing in the rules against that. Of course most people who don't frequent WDW a lot want to spend the money for the card.
(I'm not necesssarily advocating this; I'm just saying that it wouldn't be breaking the rules as they are stated.)

And then there are ways that ARE breaking the rules and I'm not giving any of those out to anyone  :ignore: 

I think that Disney would be happier if no one had cars...for 'guests' at the resorts, with ME, they are hoping that people will come and stay THERE and not go offsite for any reason.  Other than grocery shopping I rarely go off-site once I'm there. For me, its part of the magic I guess. 

Bottom line, I hate it that Disney nickels and dimes people with things like parking fees and stroller rentals. Heck, I remember when a day ticket to the parks  cost $10!!!!(I even have a couple $10 tickets to use on my 100th birthday!)


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 12, 2009)

timeos2 said:


> It wasn't ALL that long ago that the day at the parks was only twice that amount.  What a rip off for what has to be THE worst waste of space and time (done on purpose I'm sure to minimize the payees time in the parks) known. The parking garages and easy walk/moving sidewalk access at Universal is such a superior way to handle things that I'm surprised Disney hasn't added that or replaced some surface parking with that much better system. The monorail is of course almost a great ride in itself but it doesn't serve the parking areas - only the hotels, TTC and some parks. And yes, be creative folks, you don't have to be ripped off (and it's not just by avoiding Disney by visiting Universal parks & City Walk - but that's a great way to start!).



We are taking our nearly 3-year-old granddaughter to Disneyworld next week, and I would like to know what rides a little child can ride at Universal?  Seriously, there is almost nothing there for little ones, and the shows are scary, except for one. They have one Seuss ride that doesn't swing you all over the place, but that's about it.  

I cannot think of a worse place for young children.  But if your kids are over 10, then Universal is great.  I love it for the Men in Black and Spiderman rides, and the Simpsons ride is good, too, but most of the park is too wild for me.  

Disney has no competition, in my opinion, for young families.  SeaWorld is great for the shows....


----------



## tombo (Oct 12, 2009)

I stayed on site this year on a company trip at the Swan. The company payed for my room but not the $9 a day self parking fee. I wanted to stay in Orlando longer than the 3 nights/4 days the company was paying for so I had booked a concurrent week in a 2 bed 2 bath at the Sheraton Vistana. I stayed the first night at the Swan and left the next morning to go to the Sheraton where I had much nicer accomodations, much larger accomodations, and FREE PARKING. I told the lady at the front desk that she needed to cancel the parking pass and that I wouldn't be spending another dollar at the Swan, the Dolphin, or at any Disney resort. I told her that I was considering spending a day at Animal Kingdom since it is the only park I haven't visited but that the $9 a day rip-off for parking charged to paying motel guests ended that chance. 

I spent $9 for parking (had no choice because I had already parked in the self park lot) plus I bought 4 beers at a lounge in the Swan with friends my first and only night at the resort. My total expenditure on anything associated with Disney during a week long stay was less than $30. I don't like the boring Disney rides anyway so the only reason I would have attended any Disney park besides Animal Kingdom was because I had friends begging us to join them, but the $9 parking fee made sure I told Disney how I felt by not visiting any of their parks and by not eating or drinking at any of their restaurants. If enough people quit going to Disney because of the outrageous ticket prices, the ridiculous food prices, and because of the extortion they charge to park, they will quit charging so much for those things. However if attendance doesn't drop and park revenue increases, they might charge $16 a day to park there in the next year or two.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 12, 2009)

Hey Tombo!  The Swan and the Dolphin are not "Disney" resorts, though they are on Disney property.  They are managed by Starwood/ Westin, the same company that manages the Sheraton, ironically.  

Admittedly, being on Disney property has its benefits, and its costs.  

Disney hotel guests don't pay parking at any park.  I don't think they pay for any parking at all.  But you were a guest of Starwood/ Westin.  I hope the bed was comfortable.


----------



## gmarine (Oct 12, 2009)

Anyone who thinks $14 is too high to park should stear clear of NYC.Hotels in NYC routinely charge $20 and up per day for guests who wish to park there. Maybe take in a Yankee game? Cough up $29 for the three hour game. Dinner in the theatre district? My last time was $40 for 5 hours. 

Parking in Busch Gardens,Va is currently $12. Seaworld Orlando the same. Considering what other entertainment venues cost the $14 isnt all that bad.


----------



## tombo (Oct 12, 2009)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Hey Tombo!  The Swan and the Dolphin are not "Disney" resorts, though they are on Disney property.  They are managed by Starwood/ Westin, the same company that manages the Sheraton, ironically.
> 
> Admittedly, being on Disney property has its benefits, and its costs.
> 
> Disney hotel guests don't pay parking at any park.  I don't think they pay for any parking at all.  But you were a guest of Starwood/ Westin.  I hope the bed was comfortable.




I know it isn't a Disney resort, but it is on Disney property and they tout the fact that you get free transportation to all Disney Parks, early park admission (just like the Disney resort's guests receive), and they purportedly they have discounts on Disney things not available to those not staying "on site". I guess paying $9 to park at the Swan with free transportation to all the Disney parks is cheaper and easier than paying $14 to park, but it doesn't seem like much of a bargain when you go to Universal or Sea World.

The Swan had a fancy lobby, great pools and a sandy beach at the lake. The bed was comfortable and as motel rooms go it was a nice one. However my renovated room at the Sheraton Vistana was one of the nicest timeshares I have ever stayed in. Once we checked in to the Vistana we couldn't imagine staying at the Swan, even if the parking was free, even if the tickets to the magic Kingdom cost $25 for a 5 day park hopper, and even if Mickey and Minnie tucked us in at the Swan every night.


----------



## tombo (Oct 12, 2009)

gmarine said:


> Anyone who thinks $14 is too high to park should stear clear of NYC.Hotels in NYC routinely charge $20 and up per day for guests who wish to park there. Maybe take in a Yankee game? Cough up $29 for the three hour game. Dinner in the theatre district? My last time was $40 for 5 hours.
> 
> Parking in Busch Gardens,Va is currently $12. Seaworld Orlando the same. Considering what other entertainment venues cost the $14 isnt all that bad.



 After charging you about $70 per person for a ticket to the park and about $15 per person for a burger, fries, and a drink (not counting the snacks and souveniers you buy during the day), you would think Disney could make ends meet without charging you $14 to park. The fact that others charge about the same price (or even more) to park doesn't make it a customer friendly practice.


----------



## chriskre (Oct 12, 2009)

Carl D said:


> I agree that it's a raw deal, and one that will directly affect me.
> That said, they are not "cheating", they are playing by the rules.
> 
> It sounds like you're saying it's okay to steal from a store if they raise the prices beyond your liking??



Disney is not a store.  Yes they have stores and if I want something they have in a store then I buy it but They have sold me a "second home" which I purchased with my hard earned money and under those rules parking and a pass *were* included.  Over the years those perks are being yanked as the rules are changed.  

Yes they are playing by the rules.  The rules that they keep re-writing to justify their actions.  

Don't get me wrong, I love Disney and go there 5 to 6 times a year since I live in Miami and can easily go.  As a matter of fact I'm going tomorrow for a 5night stay in Kidani so I won't have to worry about parking on this trip.......but I do have a Florida resident seasonal pass for times when I'm doing a Disney day on my way to somewhere else and don't plan to spend the night at my "home".  That's the reason I got the pass, so I can stop by and visit my "home" anytime I want to.  

That said, I'm not paying parking for 12 hours of a visit to my "home".

I already paid $15K and $700 a year to maintain my second home (okay maybe it's my 6th or 7th home).  

And as for Disney playing by the rules, Disney has been rewriting the rules to their benefit since the 1960's to obtain private benefit from the public.

"_On February 2, 1967, Roy O. Disney held a press conference at the Park Theatres in Winter Park, Florida. The role of EPCOT was emphasized in the film that was played, the last one recorded by Walt Disney before his death. After the film, it was explained that for Walt Disney World to succeed, a special district would have to be formed: the Reedy Creek Improvement District with two cities inside it, the City of Bay Lake and the City of Reedy Creek (now the City of Lake Buena Vista). In addition to the standard powers of an incorporated city, which include the issuance of tax-free bonds, the district would have immunity from any current or future county or state land-use laws. The only areas where the district had to submit to the county and state would be property taxes and elevator inspections.

The legislation forming the district and the two cities was signed into law on May 12, 1967. The Florida Supreme Court ruled in 1968 that the district was allowed to issue tax-exempt bonds for public projects within the district *despite the sole beneficiary being The Walt Disney Company*._

Don't get me started.


----------



## chriskre (Oct 12, 2009)

gmarine said:


> Anyone who thinks $14 is too high to park should stear clear of NYC.Hotels in NYC routinely charge $20 and up per day for guests who wish to park there. Maybe take in a Yankee game? Cough up $29 for the three hour game. Dinner in the theatre district? My last time was $40 for 5 hours.
> 
> Parking in Busch Gardens,Va is currently $12. Seaworld Orlando the same. Considering what other entertainment venues cost the $14 isnt all that bad.



I expect to pay those prices in the city.  I live in a city and pay to park everyday and I even have to pay my employer to park but parking in my home should be free.  Disney is considered my home.  They even say so everytime you check in.  They always say "Welcome home".  Enough said.


----------



## Snorkey (Oct 12, 2009)

which hotel/resort offers free parking/magic hours?  I thought Swan and All star resorts were but I guess I am wrong.


----------



## tombo (Oct 12, 2009)

Snorkey said:


> which hotel/resort offers free parking/magic hours?  I thought Swan and All star resorts were but I guess I am wrong.



The Swan/Dolphin includes magic hours, but the parking is not free. If you are staying at the Swan/Dolphin transportation to and from the parks is free.


----------



## gmarine (Oct 12, 2009)

chriskre said:


> I expect to pay those prices in the city.  I live in a city and pay to park everyday and I even have to pay my employer to park but parking in my home should be free.  Disney is considered my home.  They even say so everytime you check in.  They always say "Welcome home".  Enough said.



If it was your home, you would have a deed. You dont. You have a Right to Use contract with Disney and when you signed that contract you agreed to certain Terms and Conditions. And I'm sure the contract allows for changes to be made. If you dont agree with the Terms you shouldnt have made the purchase. 

Unless the contract states you will always receive free parking you should have no expectation of free parking.


----------



## gmarine (Oct 12, 2009)

tombo said:


> After charging you about $70 per person for a ticket to the park and about $15 per person for a burger, fries, and a drink (not counting the snacks and souveniers you buy during the day), you would think Disney could make ends meet without charging you $14 to park. The fact that others charge about the same price (or even more) to park doesn't make it a customer friendly practice.



Charging for parking is a standard practice everywhere. Its not limited to Disney.


----------



## chriskre (Oct 12, 2009)

gmarine said:


> If it was your home, you would have a deed. You dont. You have a Right to Use contract with Disney and when you signed that contract you agreed to certain Terms and Conditions. And I'm sure the contract allows for changes to be made. If you dont agree with the Terms you shouldnt have made the purchase.
> 
> Unless the contract states you will always receive free parking you should have no expectation of free parking.



So I have a long term lease with Disney and as a tenant, staying at my "home" should still not cost me extra to park.  I'm still spending money while I'm there.  Much more than $14.  It just creates ill will otherwise threads like this would not exist.     
I have tenants and they have a right to use my property.  I don't nickel and dime them with extras.  I include water and parking and a parking gate card along with keys to my kingdom and a key to the pool.  Disney can and should provide parking for when I am in my "home" which includes just passing thru for the day.  They'd lose alot more than $14 for parking if I cancel my seasonal pass.


----------



## gmarine (Oct 12, 2009)

chriskre said:


> So I have a long term lease with Disney and as a tenant, staying at my "home" should still not cost me extra to park.  I'm still spending money while I'm there.  Much more than $14.  It just creates ill will otherwise threads like this would not exist.
> I have tenants and they have a right to use my property.  I don't nickel and dime them with extras.  I include water and parking and a parking gate card along with keys to my kingdom and a key to the pool.  Disney can and should provide parking for when I am in my "home" which includes just passing thru for the day.  They'd lose alot more than $14 for parking if I cancel my seasonal pass.



Your not charged for parking while you are staying at your timeshare. Your complaining about being charged for parking when you arent even staying there. Do you realize how ridiculous that sounds ?  Your contract doesnt include day use/free parking. If you didnt agree with that policy you shouldnt have made the purchase.

If you lease an apartment or a timeshare for a week should you be able to park there all year long? According to your logic you should.


----------



## Carl D (Oct 12, 2009)

You can spin it anyway you want, but that doesn't make it correct. You have absolutely no right, or reason to expect free parking (unless you are using an AP, TiW, staying on property, etc...) as you describe. You're truly making it up as you go. 

What if all 300,000 DVC Members thought they could park free on days they were not staying there? Might there be a shortage?

This is almost getting silly.


----------



## Carl D (Oct 12, 2009)

gmarine said:


> Your not charged for parking while you are staying at your timeshare. Your complaining about being charged for parking when you arent even staying there. Do you realize how ridiculous that sounds ?  Your contract doesnt include day use/free parking. If you didnt agree with that policy you shouldnt have made the purchase.
> 
> If you lease an apartment or a timeshare for a week should you be able to park there all year long? According to your logic you should.


You are completely correct. Great post.


----------



## chriskre (Oct 13, 2009)

gmarine said:


> Your not charged for parking while you are staying at your timeshare. Your complaining about being charged for parking when you arent even staying there. Do you realize how ridiculous that sounds ?  Your contract doesnt include day use/free parking. If you didnt agree with that policy you shouldnt have made the purchase.
> 
> If you lease an apartment or a timeshare for a week should you be able to park there all year long? According to your logic you should.



It's not an all or none proposition.  I'm saying that the 1 or 2 days that I visit the parks for 12 hours or less should not be a big deal.  It's not like there is no parking.  They still have the spot available but they want me to pay more than necessary to visit.  I guess you just don't feel that this is your home.  I am stupid enough to have bought into their marketing.  I don't expect to park there 365.  
Even my cheap timeshare on Hollywood beach gives me all the free parking and use of the facility visits 365 if I want it, to visit my second home.  All I need to do is get a FREE parking pass.   No hassles, no towing my car, no need to work the system or be deceitful and no fee.  And that timeshare I bought for $1.00 on ebay.  It's the least that Disney could do in my opinion and just adds to the magic.


----------



## tombo (Oct 13, 2009)

gmarine said:


> Charging for parking is a standard practice everywhere. Its not limited to Disney.




And many airlines now charge extra to fly with luggage. Most people traveling by plane have luggage with them and most people visiting theme parks come in a vehicle. To charge extra for what should be free is wrong IMO. I will choose Southwest Airlines whenever possible, and one of my main reasons for doing so is because they don't charge me extra to bring luggage on my trip. I tend to like to have more than the clothes on my back when I book a week long air trip, so bringing luggage is a necessity, not a luxury. I would rather drive to the theme park rather than walk from the hotel or hitchike, so once again parking the car to attend a theme park is a necessity. 

If Disney needs more money to operate they should raise ticket prices rather than sneaking in added fees most customers find out about after they purchased their tickets on line when they pull up to the gates of the theme park. I guess if Disney starts having pay toilets in the parks that will be OK too since some other places also charge to use the bathroom. Why not charge extra to ride the boat or monorail from the parking lot to the magic Kingdom entrance too? Hey the shuttles in the parking lot are always crowded too. Disney could charge extra to ride the parking lot shuttles which would make some thrifty people walk from their car lessening the crowds on the shuttles. There are a lot more places Disney can squeeze more dollars out of customers if they decide to get even more greedy. All of it would be legal, all of the same things are probably done elsewhere, but that doesn't make it right, and it sure doesn't show customers that Disney appreciates them for anything other than the dollars they can fleece them out of IMO.


----------



## timeos2 (Oct 13, 2009)

*Talk about living on reputation. If they started out today they would be hurting*



chriskre said:


> And that timeshare I bought for $1.00 on ebay.  It's the least that Disney could do in my opinion and just adds to the magic.



The only real "magic" left in the Disney Corporate system is that people are still willing to pay and pay and pay to get a product that is a shell of what it was 30 or even 15 years ago. It is all money now based on memories and some are still willing to lap it up. There are enough to make them money and again thats all that counts. We figured it out ten years ago and the only regret for us is how we didn't appreciate it enough when it really was a special, and fairly priced, unique experience. Putting mouse ears on everything doesn't make it worth twice as much for half as much product.  We've found it doesn't matter what they choose to charge or how they run over their guests with rules and petty fees and an ever more noticeable attitude (and its not the "make the guest happy" it once was anymore) if you just do the minimum there or avoid them entirely. More and more the avoidance works best for our taste of "magic".    Gouging for parking is one of the least of the many irritations that mar today's Disney experience. 

We do miss the far better days.


----------



## timeos2 (Oct 13, 2009)

*The real world is just ever so slighly superior to illusion*



gmarine said:


> Anyone who thinks $14 is too high to park should stear clear of NYC.Hotels in NYC routinely charge $20 and up per day for guests who wish to park there. Maybe take in a Yankee game? Cough up $29 for the three hour game. Dinner in the theatre district? My last time was $40 for 5 hours.
> 
> Parking in Busch Gardens,Va is currently $12. Seaworld Orlando the same. Considering what other entertainment venues cost the $14 isnt all that bad.



NYC is an interesting and exciting world class (it practically creates the term) city. Disney doesn't hold a candle to it anymore than visiting Paris in Las Vegas means you've seen Paris France. I don't like paying in NYC or anywhere else but I feel I get value if I do it (or I won't do it & have plenty of ways to avoid it). I'm even willing to pay Disney for what they do I want to see - but I resent being bombarded with multiple other fees and charges they only tack on because they feel they can. Put it in the price and then I'll decide if the value is there (most likely it is not) rather than get me hooked in THEN hit me for 1/3 to twice the cost in needless fees and charges. Easy answer. Avoid them.  Don't go. Works for us! The only thing world class now days about Disney is their ability to fleece those who "must" visit their overpriced offerings.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 13, 2009)

John, Universal will be charging $14 per car very soon, I would say within a week, when we go.  Fortunately, we renewed our Preferred annual passes, so we get to self-park for free.  BUT they always make us walk from the far reaches of the parking garage with our self-parking.  I prefer not to pay the outrageous upcharge for the better parking spaces.   

If I want a good parking space at Disney, I just have to arrive early.  I like the shuttles.  

Since my ankle is sprained and swells every time I stand up for more than a few minutes, I am not looking forward to all of the walking, anyway, and by the time I get to Universal's main gate, I will have walked nearly a mile from the parking lot.  I will be hurting already.  We are going to Disney next Saturday.  Not a good time to fall and hurt myself.


----------



## timeos2 (Oct 13, 2009)

*Sorry to hear you're hurting. Enjoy it anyway*



rickandcindy23 said:


> John, Universal will be charging $14 per car very soon, I would say within a week, when we go.  Fortunately, we renewed our Preferred annual passes, so we get to self-park for free.  BUT they always make us walk from the far reaches of the parking garage with our self-parking.  I prefer not to pay the outrageous upcharge for the better parking spaces.
> 
> If I want a good parking space at Disney, I just have to arrive early.  I like the shuttles.
> 
> Since my ankle is sprained and swells every time I stand up for more than a few minutes, I am not looking forward to all of the walking, anyway, and by the time I get to Universal's main gate, I will have walked nearly a mile from the parking lot.  I will be hurting already.  We are going to Disney next Saturday.  Not a good time to fall and hurt myself.



They haven't raised it (yet) and we are speculating they will (it is likely). But a season pass at Universal is 1/3 to 1/2 the cost of one at Disney & gets free parking. In fact if you go 4-5 times the parking cost pays for the pass! That's a real value.  Add in the superior access (you should use the guest drop off while you're hurting - it puts you right at City Walk & then your driver can park the car easily & meet you. Pick up a nice Starbucks or a CinnABon while you wait!)  Same drop off at Disney and you still have to deal with trams and or trains/boats/monorails & even more walking. It just isn't as clean a system.


----------



## gmarine (Oct 13, 2009)

tombo said:


> And many airlines now charge extra to fly with luggage. Most people traveling by plane have luggage with them and most people visiting theme parks come in a vehicle. To charge extra for what should be free is wrong IMO. I will choose Southwest Airlines whenever possible, and one of my main reasons for doing so is because they don't charge me extra to bring luggage on my trip. I tend to like to have more than the clothes on my back when I book a week long air trip, so bringing luggage is a necessity, not a luxury. I would rather drive to the theme park rather than walk from the hotel or hitchike, so once again parking the car to attend a theme park is a necessity.
> 
> If Disney needs more money to operate they should raise ticket prices rather than sneaking in added fees most customers find out about after they purchased their tickets on line when they pull up to the gates of the theme park. I guess if Disney starts having pay toilets in the parks that will be OK too since some other places also charge to use the bathroom. Why not charge extra to ride the boat or monorail from the parking lot to the magic Kingdom entrance too? Hey the shuttles in the parking lot are always crowded too. Disney could charge extra to ride the parking lot shuttles which would make some thrifty people walk from their car lessening the crowds on the shuttles. There are a lot more places Disney can squeeze more dollars out of customers if they decide to get even more greedy. All of it would be legal, all of the same things are probably done elsewhere, but that doesn't make it right, and it sure doesn't show customers that Disney appreciates them for anything other than the dollars they can fleece them out of IMO.



I dont see your argument. I dont like paying for parking either but parking fees are charged everywhere. This is nothing new. 

Parking fees are sneaky? Thats a new one. Thats like saying highway toll booths are sneaky.  Parking fees are probably charged at nearly every sporting event,concert, amusment park, and any other entertainment venue in the country. 

Its the world we live in. Unfortunately fees and taxes are everywhere.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Oct 13, 2009)

*Gotham City Then & Now.*




timeos2 said:


> NYC is an interesting and exciting world class (it practically creates the term) city.


Except for the 1964 World's Fair, we always avoided New York City on the assumption that it was dirty & dangerous & no place for gullible tenderfeet like us.  Plus, there were plenty of things to do near home & lots of fun places to go with friendlier reputations than New York City.  That is to say, the Big Apple had become a cliché & we reacted to the cliché rather than venturing into the reality, even though by all accounts the place had been cleaned up & semi-tamed since the days of the Times Square porn palaces & the aggressive panhandlers & menacing squeegee artists on every block. 

So a few years ago I went for an overnighter with my son, who was setting up a new computer & installing in-home high-speed Internet for his wife's aunt across the river in Teaneck NJ.  While we were in the vicinity, we drove to The Village, parked on the street, & bought walk-up tickets to see the long-running musical _The Fantasticks_ at its original venue, before the theatre was torn down & the show moved to the new Snapple Theater.  We had a nice time & I specially enjoyed seeing the show. 

This year, my imagination was captured by some highly favorable Internet reviews of _Our Town,_ playing at the Barrow Street Theatre, a 150-seat West Village venue in NYC.  The Chief Of Staff & I booked tickets online, reserved seats on the Vamoose Bus ($25 Arlington VA to Penn Station NYC), snagged a nice hotel room via PriceLine ($98 for a smallish but nice room in the Madison Towers hotel), & headed fearlessly up to The Big Apple. 

I assumed out-of-towners like us would need to take cabs just about everywhere.  Wrong.  We rode the bus & subway, with hardly any misadventures, using $7 all-day passes dispensed via vending machines.  If we had known, we could have taken the bus for $1 a ride by flashing our Medicare cards at the bus driver.  (Down here, by contrast, we can't get the Old Folks fare unless we show up at the transit office & sign up for an official WMATC old folks I.D. card.  So it goes.)  

Before the play, we had supper at New York Hot Dog & Coffee, a Korean place as it turned out.  We had dessert after the play at Rocco's Italian Bakery Café.  Breakfast next morning was at Mickey D's & lunch before boarding Vamoose Bus for the trip back home was at a corner sandwich & bagel shop near Madison Square Garden. 

We had so much fun that we're inclined to go back for another evening out before we get too old. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## tombo (Oct 13, 2009)

gmarine said:


> I dont see your argument. I dont like paying for parking either but parking fees are charged everywhere. This is nothing new.
> 
> Parking fees are sneaky? Thats a new one. Thats like saying highway toll booths are sneaky.



When you buy your disney my way tickets on line, it doesn't tell you anywhere that parking has increased recently to $14. If you don't research on line you would assume that it was $8 to $10  to park if you haven't been to Disney in a few years. So yes that is sneaky. If they weren't ashamed of their outrageous parking prices they would list them right next to the ticket prices so customers would know how much 5 days of parking would add to their cost of visiting. Once you have spent $1000 on Disney tickets on line it is too late to back out when you are at the gate and find out how much the parking prices are.

PS Here is an article on how to attend Disney without paying parking fees. This article was from Jan of 2008 and parking was $11 then. 
http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/535193/disney_world_tips_how_to_avoid_parking.html?cat=16


For me, I just won't give Disney another dollar. Universal, Sea World, and Busch Gardens all are about to fall into the same boat. I thought that $12 per day was ridiculous this year at Sea World/Busch Gardens/Aquatica, but  I was down in Orlando on business and figured what the heck and payed it. With the unlimited admission tickets to 3 parks for less than $130 for 14 days unlimited, the $12 a day parking was something I didn't like but could live with. After visiting this year I am through with Orlando for 5 years or more minimum. Whenever I get the urge to return I will check ticket prices and parking rates to decide if I will return. If they have gotten too greedy in my judgement, I will vote with my dollars and not return again. One person boycotting won't bother them at all, but if 1000's stop coming they will get a new attitude about nickeling and dimeing their customers on everything they can think of.

So far the National parks are free or very cheap to enter. Once inside the National Parks you can park by waterfalls, canyons, lakes, and mountains without having to pay to park. Nothing Disney or anyone else has created will equal the Grand Canyon, Yosemite, Yellowstone, The Smoky Mountains, the Grand Tetons, and the many other fantastic national parks we have in this country. You can get an annual unlimited admission pass to all the National parks for $80 and parking is included. Disney has nothing that comes close to the joy and beauty there is to be experienced in the natural outdoors. Next year say goodbye to Disney etc, get a national parks annual pass, and have the best (and cheapest) vacation(s) you have ever taken.

National Park Service by the Numbers*

$48,000,000,000 incentivized in private historic preservation investment 
11,700,000,000 visitors 
$5,409,252,508 in preservation and outdoor recreation grants awarded
$2,750,000,000 annual budget 
121,603,193 objects in museum collections 
97,417,260 volunteer hours 
84,000,000 acres of land 
4,502,644 acres of oceans, lakes, reservoirs 
2,482,104 volunteers
218,000 jobs supported in gateway communities 
85,049 miles of perennial rivers and streams 
68,561 archeological sites 
43,162 miles of shoreline 
28,000 employees 
27,000 historic structures 
2,461 national historic landmarks 
582 national natural landmarks
400 endangered species 
391 national parks 
40 national heritage areas


----------



## bnoble (Oct 13, 2009)

I completely understand why someone would be offended at paying $14 to park.  Personally, I'm not, but I can understand it.  However, if you are offended, then don't go.  That's the *only* way to effectively send the message that this is unacceptable.  When enough people react that way, the price increases will stop.  Until they do, they won't.

And, for what it's worth, even in the current economy, and even with all the price increases over the last year, people are still coming---attendance has been basically flat at WDW over the past year vs. the year before.  So, evidently, it's not over-priced yet.

Personally, I don't really see the point of parking in some other random place and then hopping a ride to the park---ignoring for the moment that it violates Disney's policies to do so.  It's penny wise but pound foolish.  Sure you avoid the $14, but you also end up spending a bunch of extra time waiting for and riding buses, etc. etc. etc.   It can easily add up to an extra hour.  I have a family of four, and our time is worth a lot more than $3.50 per hour per person.  What's more, in the context of what one typically spends over the course of a day with Mickey, the $14 is literally in the noise.


----------



## gmarine (Oct 13, 2009)

tombo said:


> When you buy your disney my way tickets on line, it doesn't tell you anywhere that parking has increased recently to $14. If you don't research on line you would assume that it was $8 to $10  to park if you haven't been to Disney in a few years. So yes that is sneaky. If they weren't ashamed of their outrageous parking prices they would list them right next to the ticket prices so customers would know how much 5 days of parking would add to their cost of visiting. Once you have spent $1000 on Disney tickets on line it is too late to back out when you are at the gate and find out how much the parking prices are.
> 
> PS Here is an article on how to attend Disney without paying parking fees. This article was from Jan of 2008 and parking was $11 then.
> http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/535193/disney_world_tips_how_to_avoid_parking.html?cat=16
> ...



I assume things go up in cost over time. Thats just me. Is it safe to assume that parking prices have stayed the same while everything else has gone up? Do other entertainment venues advertise that there is a cost to park? I'm going to say no, because there are parking charges just about EVERYWHERE.

Spend $1000 on Disney tickets and then its too late to back out when you find out parking went up by $2 ?  Thats hysterical.  I can see it now. Here we go kids, we are here, pulling into Disney. What? Parking is $2 more than it was 5 years ago. Sorry kids, I'm going to have to ask for a refund, I'm not paying that just to park. They arent getting me with that sneaky fee. I mean nothing else went up in price the last five years, why should parking go up ?  

I'm going to go out on a limb and say National Parks arent such a great example to use. I've been to a bunch of parks and love them. They are not, however, the best place for small children.  Wanna know why the parks are cheap to enter? Its because they are TAXPAYER funded. They are not self supporting and dont have shareholders.

Look, I agree parking fees are outrageous but as I said before, they are nothing new and they are everywhere. You make it sound like its just a Disney thing. Its not.

Try going to a Yankee game. Then you will really have something to complain about. I spent over $300 on tickets for my family. Then $9 for a hotdog, $12 for a beer and $6 for a soda. Oh, yeah, and it was $29 to park.


----------



## gmarine (Oct 13, 2009)

timeos2 said:


> NYC is an interesting and exciting world class (it practically creates the term) city. Disney doesn't hold a candle to it anymore than visiting Paris in Las Vegas means you've seen Paris France. I don't like paying in NYC or anywhere else but I feel I get value if I do it (or I won't do it & have plenty of ways to avoid it). I'm even willing to pay Disney for what they do I want to see - but I resent being bombarded with multiple other fees and charges they only tack on because they feel they can. Put it in the price and then I'll decide if the value is there (most likely it is not) rather than get me hooked in THEN hit me for 1/3 to twice the cost in needless fees and charges. Easy answer. Avoid them.  Don't go. Works for us! The only thing world class now days about Disney is their ability to fleece those who "must" visit their overpriced offerings.



Living near NYC, I have a different opinion. I would choose Disney over NYC every time.

What are these extra fees and charges that add 1/3 to twice the cost ? Besides parking, I dont recall any other fees other than food and drink.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 13, 2009)

gmarine said:


> Try going to a Yankee game. Then you will really have something to complain about. I spent over $300 on tickets for my family. Then $9 for a hotdog, $12 for a beer and $6 for a soda. Oh, yeah, and it was $29 to park.



Oh my goodness!  Let me tell you what we paid for a Rockies' game for four adults three weeks ago: $49.00.  This was a 4 pack of tickets, 4 hot dogs, 4 drinks, and parking was included, although the parking was far from the stadium, so we parked at the firehouse nearby.   We were along the 3rd base line, and yes, Rockies' stadium is well attended, so it's not that they cannot get people in there.  But the colder days, they give some deals to get people to go.

It's the same kind of deal for the Nuggets games, running all year long.  I think those games have something to do with attendance.


----------



## gmarine (Oct 13, 2009)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Oh my goodness!  Let me tell you what we paid for a Rockies' game for four adults three weeks ago: $49.00.  This was a 4 pack of tickets, 4 hot dogs, 4 drinks, and parking was included, although the parking was far from the stadium, so we parked at the firehouse nearby.   We were along the 3rd base line, and yes, Rockies' stadium is well attended, so it's not that they cannot get people in there.  But the colder days, they give some deals to get people to go.
> 
> It's the same kind of deal for the Nuggets games, running all year long.  I think those games have something to do with attendance.



Thats great Cindy. I wish we had those prices here. Snacks and drinks for a family of 4 costs more than that at Yankee stadium.


----------



## tombo (Oct 13, 2009)

gmarine said:


> Look, I agree parking fees are outrageous but as I said before, they are nothing new and they are everywhere. You make it sound like its just a Disney thing. Its not.
> 
> Try going to a Yankee game. Then you will really have something to complain about. I spent over $300 on tickets for my family. Then $9 for a hotdog, $12 for a beer and $6 for a soda. Oh, yeah, and it was $29 to park.



I am not just against Disney for fleecing customers, I am against theme parks, motels, sports teams, anyone who sells you a service where parking is required to utilize the service, and then they tack on an exorbitant parking fee on top of the money you have already spent with them to patronize their business. 

I went to a Braves game in 2002 and paid about $10 for a beer. After the vendor passed my beer down the aisle and I asked him how much it was, I refused to buy another one, and I have not been back to another Braves game and I will never go back. I had the Hyatt try to charge me $39 a night for self parking where we stayed for the game. I dropped my luggage off at the front of the hotel, checked in, let the valet carry it to my room for a $5 tip, and then I went 3 blocks up the road and parked my car where parking was $14.95 per day. I will spend money on things that are worth it, but on principle I will not pay extortion from a business I am already patronizing. Plenty of people obviously do not mind getting ripped off in such a manner which is great for the companies making profit by overcharging for beer, food, souveniers, and parking, I just will not let them make a profit on me by ripping me off. Baseball on TV is free, the beer at my house costs less than a dollar, the hot dog costs less than 50 cents, and the parking at my house is free.

 If the Braves weren't so greedy I might have been back to watch more games in person, however their ridiculous prices make the game not worth attending to me. They ripped me off once, so shame on them. If I let them rip me off again it would be shame on me.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Oct 13, 2009)

*Same Here.  (Well, Almost.)*




tombo said:


> parking at my house is free.


Parking here is also free. 

Free, that is, except for the major serious real estate tax I pay. 

At this point in my life, I have just about concluded that every human activity either makes money or costs money. 

Hardly anything is truly free, as in without cost of any kind. 

So it goes. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 13, 2009)

Tombo, I actually get your point.  

We realized that parking would have to be a consideration with our Disney trips, and so we added in the savings for parking when we buy annual passes for Universal and Disney.  It's a substantial savings, when you go 4-5 weeks per year and visit one of the parks nearly every day.  In 5 weeks, we probably go to Disney 25 times, at least.  So 25 X $14 a day, that adds up ($350).  If we stay at the DVC resorts through exchange, we pay the $95 fee, which includes parking and transportation, but we lose the value of our annual passes.


----------



## Patty (Oct 13, 2009)

Paying $14 to park a car covers all who ride in it.  Raising the ticket price for the 5 or 6 passengers would cost more than the $14 .  I don't like paying to park either.  Last week we paid $16 to park for two hours to go into the Embassy of Brazil in Washington.  We had to pay $130 each for a visa to spend 9 hours in Brazil on a cruise stop.  The visa is required to even get on the ship so just skipping it and not get off in Brazil is not an option.  Going to The Olympics will be a nightmare in visa requests.


----------



## bnoble (Oct 13, 2009)

> I am against theme parks, motels, sports teams, anyone who sells you a service where parking is required to utilize the service, and then they tack on an exorbitant parking fee on top of the money you have already spent with them to patronize their business.


I suppose, but from my perspective the "what for" doesn't mean as much as the "how much."

The cost for a family to spend a week at Disney is $X.  They could make parking "free", but you can damn well bet they'd figure out a way to recover that $14 so that you'll still be paying $X.  The things that are and are not charged are immaterial.  The only question that matters is: what's the bottom-line cost?  

And, it's not like these things are hard to figure out.  If you want to know how much you pay for parking at WDW, you can call them and they will tell you, or you can look in any one of dozens and dozens of guidebooks---many available for free from your local library---though all now out of date by $2.


----------



## gmarine (Oct 13, 2009)

tombo said:


> I am not just against Disney for fleecing customers, I am against theme parks, motels, sports teams, anyone who sells you a service where parking is required to utilize the service, and then they tack on an exorbitant parking fee on top of the money you have already spent with them to patronize their business.
> 
> I went to a Braves game in 2002 and paid about $10 for a beer. After the vendor passed my beer down the aisle and I asked him how much it was, I refused to buy another one, and I have not been back to another Braves game and I will never go back. I had the Hyatt try to charge me $39 a night for self parking where we stayed for the game. I dropped my luggage off at the front of the hotel, checked in, let the valet carry it to my room for a $5 tip, and then I went 3 blocks up the road and parked my car where parking was $14.95 per day. I will spend money on things that are worth it, but on principle I will not pay extortion from a business I am already patronizing. Plenty of people obviously do not mind getting ripped off in such a manner which is great for the companies making profit by overcharging for beer, food, souveniers, and parking, I just will not let them make a profit on me by ripping me off. Baseball on TV is free, the beer at my house costs less than a dollar, the hot dog costs less than 50 cents, and the parking at my house is free.
> 
> If the Braves weren't so greedy I might have been back to watch more games in person, however their ridiculous prices make the game not worth attending to me. They ripped me off once, so shame on them. If I let them rip me off again it would be shame on me.




My wife and I took the kids to the circus last year. Cotton candy was $12 and a snow cone was $10. The little spinning toy lights, $20. It was really ridiculous.


----------



## tombo (Oct 13, 2009)

gmarine said:


> My wife and I took the kids to the circus last year. Cotton candy was $12 and a snow cone was $10. The little spinning toy lights, $20. It was really ridiculous.



 I should have taught my kids the value of money when they were young and wanted to buy overpriced junk at the theme parks etc. However when we did Disney, the Circus, or anything similar I would spend money on stupid things like there was no tomorrow. The kids would say PLEASE DADDY and I would buy it for them against my better judgement. We have thrown away so many souveniers from Six Flags, Disney, Disney on Ice, Sea World Shamus, mouse ears, goofy masks, minne masks, flashlights, glow necklaces, etc. , etc. etc. We never went to Orlando that we went less than 5 days to theme parks and spent $1000's all because we wanted to make the kids happy. We should have simply said we will go to 2 days of theme parks, you choose which ones and here is $10 to buy any souvenier you want. As they got older we did start showing some restraint but it was still overspending. Of course it is easy to say that we should have been more conservative on our expenditures when the kids were young because they are older now and they understand that money really doesn't grow on trees. 


Now my children are grown and I have been fleeced all I will be fleeced by being a captive audience anywhere (theme park, sporting event,motel, resort,restaurant). My wife and myself don't really care if we ever see Disney again. 12 to 15 weeks spent in Orlando is enough for us for our lifetime. Now of course I am talking big about teaching Orlando a lesson by never visiting again, but I currently don't have any grandkids. Will I be able to be as hard nosed about it when I hear PLEASE GRANDADDY? Only time will tell, but until that day comes I assure you that I will not patronize any business more than once that attempts to overcharge me just because I am a captive at their place of business.I will eat a great meal for $$$$, but I will drink water or tea rather than overpriced beer, mixed drinks, or wine. I will go to sporting events as long as they don't get too greedy on the prices they charge, and I will park at the hotel even if they charge to park, but the charge better be for valet parking, and the fee better be reasonable. 

I was forced to overpay often when the kids were young because any price seemed reasonable if it made them happy. Now they can't crank the guilt tourniquet using my kids, so the services and products they offer have to be a good value for the money they charge, or they can count me out. My years of being fleeced are over!!! (unless I get weak when we have grandkids).


----------



## tschwa2 (Oct 13, 2009)

gmarine said:


> My wife and I took the kids to the circus last year. Cotton candy was $12 and a snow cone was $10. The little spinning toy lights, $20. It was really ridiculous.



When I was at the circus last year in Baltimore not only did they do very thorough bag checks, they also did a light pat down not only on me but also my 3 and 7 year old sons.  The funny thing is they weren't concerned about weapons but that you might be sneaking in food or drinks.  I always bring light sticks from the dollar store and every 3 years buy a light up $20 spinner which I bring back on subsequent years with new batteries if it hasn't broken.


----------



## bnoble (Oct 14, 2009)

> I should have taught my kids the value of money when they were young and wanted to buy overpriced junk at the theme parks etc. However when we did Disney, the Circus, or anything similar I would spend money on stupid things like there was no tomorrow. The kids would say PLEASE DADDY and I would buy it for them against my better judgement.



Each trip we take, we give each kid a (very modest) budget for "random crap" at the beginning of the week.  They can use it more or less at their discretion, but once it is gone it is gone.  This has led to some tears and frustration, especially when they were a little bit younger, because if they aren't pretty careful it disappears in a hurry.  But, every time either of them asks "Dad, can I have that?"  My answer is "How much money do you have left?"  If they have enough, my second question is "Are you sure that's what you want to spend it on?"

They still buy useless junk, but they buy a lot less of it than they would if the Bank of Dad had a more liberal credit policy, and they have mostly figured out that they shouldn't buy the first thing they see in case there is something later they decide they want more.  In exchange, we promise them that if there is something they really want that they saw earlier in the week,  we'll go back to that store at the end of the week if they still want to (and can) buy it.


----------



## Miss Marty (Oct 14, 2009)

*Valet Parking: Complete statement online @ DVCMember.com*

Complimentary valet parking for Disney Vacation Club Members at 
Disney Vacation Club Resorts at the Walt Disney World® Resort 
was discontinued effective October 11, 2009.


----------



## carl2591 (Oct 15, 2009)

it should be against the law for parking lots.. parking decks make more sense and allow for more cars to parked in the same area.. do they cost more to consturct YES.. but figure 12 bucks per car per day and dam that a lot of money for parking.. plus the cost of parking will go up at some point in the future just count on it.

just figuring 900 cars a day x 7 days x $12= $75,600 a week x 52 that's $3,931,200 a year just in parking.. what the average life span of a parking deck,,,,, 15yrs that's $58,968,000 over it life.. and it cost 10-12 million in today's dollars to build.. not a bad RTI..

a parking lot that only can accommodate 300 cars. but a parking deck can do 900 with at only 2 decks and not be unsightly.. plus it a nice shady place to park in the hot Florida sun unless you come late and have to park up TOP...


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 15, 2009)

Marty Giggard said:


> Complimentary valet parking for Disney Vacation Club Members at
> Disney Vacation Club Resorts at the Walt Disney World® Resort
> was discontinued effective October 11, 2009.



There goes the tips for the guys who park the cars and retrieve them, and that is a shame.


----------



## bnoble (Oct 16, 2009)

More likely, there go the jobs for the guys who park the cars.  I have to imagine that significantly fewer people will use valet now.


----------



## sandcastles (Oct 16, 2009)

bnoble said:


> More likely, there go the jobs for the guys who park the cars.  I have to imagine that significantly fewer people will use valet now.



That's what I'm afraid of.  We usually stay at BW and do not valet park (nothing to do with money, my DH doesn't like giving car to valet).  I'm afraid the self parking places are going to become scarce.  Maybe Disney will take a harder line on people parking there that are not supposed to.


----------



## bnoble (Oct 16, 2009)

Perhaps.  Also, with fewer people using valet services, the "valet section" of the parking lot should also shrink.  What's more, the total number of people using the lot should go *down*, all other things being equal.  Presumably, there have been DVC Members who, in the past, would drive to BC or BW to valet park and visit Epcot because it is more convenient than Epcot's lot.  Likewise, some Members who rent cars and valet park now may well decide that they'd just as soon skip the rental car and use Magical Express if the alternative is self-parking or paid valet.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 16, 2009)

Parking is SO limited at VWL, and I am just imagining our trip next week, with the lots full.  We usually drive to most of the parks from VWL, but we may use the transportation more than usual.  Getting back at the end of the night, we will have quite a search to get a parking space, I am afraid.  BUT, Rick can drop me off and walk the long distances to the unit, since he doesn't have a sprained ankle.   I may get a wheelchair for this trip, anyway.


----------



## Carl D (Oct 16, 2009)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Parking is SO limited at VWL, and I am just imagining our trip next week, with the lots full.  We usually drive to most of the parks from VWL, but we may use the transportation more than usual.  Getting back at the end of the night, we will have quite a search to get a parking space, I am afraid.  BUT, Rick can drop me off and walk the long distances to the unit, since he doesn't have a sprained ankle.   I may get a wheelchair for this trip, anyway.


Yup.. Now you know why I get so vocal about people trying to beat the system and get free parking. It's simply not fair to those of us who are playing by the rules.


----------



## toontoy (Oct 19, 2009)

chriskre said:


> So I have a long term lease with Disney and as a tenant, staying at my "home" should still not cost me extra to park.  I'm still spending money while I'm there.  Much more than $14.  It just creates ill will otherwise threads like this would not exist.
> I have tenants and they have a right to use my property.  I don't nickel and dime them with extras.  I include water and parking and a parking gate card along with keys to my kingdom and a key to the pool.  Disney can and should provide parking for when I am in my "home" which includes just passing thru for the day.  They'd lose alot more than $14 for parking if I cancel my seasonal pass.



One thing you need to realize is that your "home" is not your home unless you have checked in. Disney does not allow you to use the facilities unless you are a geust of your home and staying at the resort. Its similar to one of your tenants, if they occupy a unit they utilize the services you offer, if they decide to come back and visit in a year are you going to offer them the same perks. You purchased a right to use not a Deed to the property and it clearly states that you are welcome home when you come and visit and "stay" at the resort, but otherwise its not a Free Pool and facilities pass to any DVC property.


----------



## ronandjoan (Oct 19, 2009)

Do yoi get same day in and out priviledges....we need to leave to pick ip our son at the airport


----------



## sandcastles (Oct 19, 2009)

Yes, just keep your receipt.


----------



## joestein (Oct 20, 2009)

tombo said:


> I should have taught my kids the value of money when they were young and wanted to buy overpriced junk at the theme parks etc. However when we did Disney, the Circus, or anything similar I would spend money on stupid things like there was no tomorrow. The kids would say PLEASE DADDY and I would buy it for them against my better judgement. We have thrown away so many souveniers from Six Flags, Disney, Disney on Ice, Sea World Shamus, mouse ears, goofy masks, minne masks, flashlights, glow necklaces, etc. , etc. etc. We never went to Orlando that we went less than 5 days to theme parks and spent $1000's all because we wanted to make the kids happy. We should have simply said we will go to 2 days of theme parks, you choose which ones and here is $10 to buy any souvenier you want. As they got older we did start showing some restraint but it was still overspending. Of course it is easy to say that we should have been more conservative on our expenditures when the kids were young because they are older now and they understand that money really doesn't grow on trees.



As much as I sympathize with you about how Disney can fleece you with their prices, the money you spent on all these souviners is no one's fault but your own.

When we go on a vacation (which we do at least twice a year) we allow each of our girls to buy one souvienier for the trip, anything they want within $20 or so.  

In addition, when we go to a show or an amusement park, we don't allow they to get anything, unless the rare time we see something we can't let the girls pass up (Like supergirl capes at Great Adventure towards the end of the season that were discounted to $5). 

We simply tell them that the souviners are junk and cost a lot of money, which if we spent on the sounviners, we would not have enough to do or buy other things (not exactly the truth, but a good lesson none the less).

I try to explain to my children that we are very fortunate to be able to have a nice house & cars, go on nice vacations and buy nice clothings and toys and that many families and children are not so lucky.  But even though we are fortunate, money does run out and should be spent frugally, when possible.

This is very different from most of our friends and their children, they seem to buy like there is no tomorrow.  I am actually scared of some of their influence on my wife. 

Joe


----------



## timeos2 (Oct 20, 2009)

*Universal raised the parking rate to match*



rickandcindy23 said:


> That's a shocker to me, when the economy is down and Disney seems to be offering everything under the sun to get people into the parks.
> 
> With the annual pass, we get free parking, which is getting more valuable all the time.  If we go just 20 days in the year, that is a savings of $280 on parking.  Of course we stay at DVC much of the time and get free parking anyway, so that takes away from the value a bit.



As the subject line states Universal has raised their parking fee to $14 to match Disney. At least you do get the much better parking system utilizing parking garages but it is still a VERY high price to pay for parking a car. 

Does make the very reasonably priced Universal Annual Pass options look even better than before. For the lowest priced option only 5-6 visits more than pays for the pass at Universal. Great value.


----------



## carl2591 (Oct 21, 2009)

hey joe,, just think in the future your girls will have money to spend cause the lessons learned from you on not spending money on junk.. the friends kids will be always having some kind of money problems and will never be happy in life cause they will always want more and but have less.

good for you in teaching them how to be smart with money.. now if you can teach that to congress you are the man...

ps for the best souvenirs from disney check out the store at the orlando outlet mall.. off I drive below HGVC@Seaworld. they had some nice picture frames on sale for 3 bucks marked down from 6. they just had 2008 on them not 2009...


----------



## tombo (Oct 21, 2009)

joestein said:


> As much as I sympathize with you about how Disney can fleece you with their prices, the money you spent on all these souviners is no one's fault but your own.
> 
> When we go on a vacation (which we do at least twice a year) we allow each of our girls to buy one souvienier for the trip, anything they want within $20 or so.
> 
> ...



We bought too much junk at the theme parks, but we never purchased more than we could afford, we just purchased more than they needed. We didn't blow money in our daily lives, we just splurged and did things we would have never done at home when we went on vacations or to special events. I still do that somewhat today. I might eat a meal that is over $100 for my wife and myself on vacation or for a special occasion, but we rarely eat out at home and actually eat the majority of our meals in the condo on trips. That is why it is called vacation, we do different things than we do at home.

 I should have spent less at the theme parks when the kids were little but it was so much fun spoiling them and seeing the smiles on their faces. On the other hand showing your children the nicer things in life and emphasizing that it takes post grad education and a great career to be able to do those things as adults can work well too. My daughter graduated magna cum laude, she has an MBA, she has a great job, and she is married to a college grad who owns his own business. My son graduated in chemical engineering suma cum laude and he is currently in med school.  They both wanted to be able to afford the nice trips, nice home, nice lifestyle we got them accustomed to and they have worked hard to get great degrees to be able to afford the nicer things in life. Would I change what I did on our vacations?  Not a chance looking at how well my kids have turned out. I hope yours turn out as well as mine did.


----------



## joestein (Oct 21, 2009)

tombo said:


> We bought too much junk at the theme parks, but we never purchased more than we could afford, we just purchased more than they needed. We didn't blow money in our daily lives, we just splurged and did things we would have never done at home when we went on vacations or to special events. I still do that somewhat today. I might eat a meal that is over $100 for my wife and myself on vacation or for a special occasion, but we rarely eat out at home and actually eat the majority of our meals in the condo on trips. That is why it is called vacation, we do different things than we do at home.
> 
> I should have spent less at the theme parks when the kids were little but it was so much fun spoiling them and seeing the smiles on their faces. On the other hand showing your children the nicer things in life and emphasizing that it takes post grad education and a great career to be able to do those things as adults can work well too. My daughter graduated magna cum laude, she has an MBA, she has a great job, and she is married to a college grad who owns his own business. My son graduated in chemical engineering suma cum laude and he is currently in med school.  They both wanted to be able to afford the nice trips, nice home, nice lifestyle we got them accustomed to and they have worked hard to get great degrees to be able to afford the nicer things in life. Would I change what I did on our vacations?  Not a chance looking at how well my kids have turned out. I hope yours turn out as well as mine did.



I was not trying to say that you spent more than you had, you were complaining that Disney was getting too much of your money already with the souviners that you had purchased.  I certainly did not intend to infer anything about your children.

I also splurge on vacations, my family thinks I am insane with how much I spend on them.  But I believe my children should take their enjoyment from the vacation itself, going to the Disney Parks, nice meals, dinner shows, etc, and they should be satisified with that.  I could afford to buy plenty of souviners if I choose to, but it is not necessary to spend the money and it is not necessary for their enjoyment.  In fact I think the less they get, the more the appreciate what they have and do.

Joe


----------

